

Neuroscientists Battle Furiously Over Jennifer Aniston - benwr
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2012/03/30/149685880/neuroscientists-battle-furiously-over-jennifer-aniston

======
nsns
Understanding the brain isn't only about collecting data, it is about our
basic perception of the world around us, the way we arrange data into coherent
structures. There's a fundamental barrier between code and its output - the
brain's structure and our subjective experiences, our genes and our physical
traits, DNA structure and cell differentiation - in order to relate one level
of data to a different, more subjective, manifestation of it we need to find
new ways of conceptualization, which might be impossible to do on purpose, and
might be inherently related to the way we live our lives.

------
lbrandy
What a great title. Completely impossible to not click on this and figure out
what is going on.

~~~
FelixP
Yeah, it's rare to find the kind of headline that's both completely relevant
and complete click-bait.

------
Void_
Interesting reading only I expected to learn more. It ends up with the simple
concept of memories being mapped to cells, which I didn't know, but it also
doesn't surprise me - the brain must store the information somehow.

And Jennifer Aniston is just an example of a memory, so nothing special about
her.

------
vitno
I saw Sebastion Seung speak at my college. I highly recommend his book the
"Connectome", or just watch his TED talk.

